# Looking for info on small fishing villages and their fleets for a proposed novel



## Moronguhl (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi all

You may have seen me on the new members forum, but I've joined the site to try and gather some info in preperation for a book I'm trying to write about a mysterious fishing village in the north east of england, somewhere near the Grimsby area.

The town has a small trawler fleet (around 10-20 vessels, is that a small fleet?) and has relied on the fishing industry for years. A large fishing company muscle in on their waters with far superior vessels, equipment and funds, and the town cannot compete, leading to their downfall.

I'm looking for info on any prototypical villages or towns that might have existed or still do exist, where there is a bunch of fishing boats that work together in one company, or at least work together for the town. One of the main characters used to be on the boats but after a car accident his hip was shattered, and having to now walk with a cane he is no use on the boats, so he helps from the shore manning radios and carrying out operational matters, ordering diesel, getting nets repaired etc. Does this seem plausible? I'm really not sure if fishing trawlers operate like this, or if they are all working individually for their own ends.

So I'm basically looking for info on fleet operation, actual fishing gear and how it catches fish as well as how the fish would be sold (I'm guessing to wholesalers? or supermarkets?). 

If anyone can recommend a text or TV series that would give me a good feel for what life is like on a trawler, that would be great. I have heard Trawlermen is supposed to be good, but my book is set in the late 70s/early 80s so I'm not sure if it would be too advanced. 

These are roughly the size I imagine the boats would be, but again I have no idea really if these woukld be appropriate for a small fishing fleet:

http://www.fao.org/figis/servlet/IRS?iid=7860

http://www.fao.org/figis/servlet/IRS?iid=7905

I know I'm asking for quite a lot of info, but if anyone can even point me in the right direction that would be fantastic! I really have no idea where to start, and if there is some sort of 'Eyewitness Guide to Fishing Trawlers' that will answer all my questions then that would be ideal!

I'm already planning to include a small dedication in the front to Ship Nostalgia if it ever gets into print! 

Cheers for anything anyone can suggest.

-Moronguhl


----------



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

Would love to be able to help more but can surgest 2 places that used to be quite active in my days in the UK. They are Beadnell and Seahouses. Both are small places and it would be easy to interview the fishermen in the 2 friendly places. The fleets were not large mainly using the traditional cobles and some small trawlers. Storms used to bring vessels in from Holland adding colour to the town of Seahouses. Good luck.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

... and from Seahouses you would have the magic of Holy Island (Lindisfarne) to weave the tale around. Well worth a visit if nothing else (Thumb)


----------

